# a look at the new audison voce av 3.0 midrange



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

well, i have yet to see much info or even anything other then a stock photo of this midrange. i remember seeing the voce 2 way setup. i purchased a pair of the voce av 3.0 midrange speakers to go be my midrange in my new 3 way active front stage. these will be powered by an lrx 2.4. here are the pictures, i will be building a dash a-pillar type setup to house this midrange and a scan speak 3/4" illuminator tweeter

nice single slug neo magnet, audison calls the ren magnet. efficiency is said to be 93 db. not sure i believe it but that sound great if true.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, if 93dB @2.83V/1M, convert back to 1W/1M will be lower, maybe ~88-90dB.... Still, pretty good....


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

we will see how they sound, give me a while to build some dash peices and waiting on the amp.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

if I get my testing rig up and running soon (which, it should be by this weekend), and you've not installed them yet, maybe we can arrange to have them shipped to me for testing.

I'd only need one. 

just a thought...


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm, I will seriously consider that. Keep in touch with me.

I believe these new voce speakers are made in china. The box has a made in prc sticker, for peoples republic of china. I'm sure it's not just the box that's made in china.

Not to say they are not good. At least audison did design them. The price of the speakers did kinda make me think they could be china made.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Any update on this?


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

they are pillar mounted and see to be just fine. for the price im happy.

im sure they are no scan speak mid though


----------



## basssoundman (Jul 9, 2009)

I have installed VOCE AV1.1 + AV3.0 + AV6.5 and they look good, sound prity good and are nice finish. Sound is a bit plastic, but nothing dramatic. Depend on proce, i suggest they to be good choise. Voce TW seems to be better than Hertz HT25... quite similar to Space/Mille one. Low freq. sounds distorting, i don't suggest to cross lower than 4-500Hz. Mby it depend on install - i made closed box about 0,5-0,6l and directly to face.

pic.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> if I get my testing rig up and running soon (which, it should be by this weekend), and you've not installed them yet, maybe we can arrange to have them shipped to me for testing.
> 
> I'd only need one.
> 
> just a thought...


I would like to see the test results.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

mine are also pillar mounted, the bitone as them at 450hz-3500hz at 18db. i was running them up to 5000hz a while, but my scan illuminator tweeters sound better down to 3000hz area.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would like to see the test results.


 i never sent them to him


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

The build on those look almost exactly like the HL-70's. What is the cone made of?

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

some type of plastic


----------

